
Show HN: Dumbass – UI Made Simple - highlysyntropic
https://github.com/dosyago/dumbass.git
======
Meph504
The ever immature concept of using something edgie as a name, that will likely
result in you having to change it, or never getting broad adoption.

~~~
carapace
"Dolt" [https://www.dolthub.com](https://www.dolthub.com)

"Gun" [https://gun.js.org](https://gun.js.org) (Bonus points for gun-shaped
logo.)

~~~
Meph504
I mean, do you really think "Gun" or "dolt" are on the same par as Dumbass?

I mean is dumbass will likely be filtered by 90% of content filters, the other
two would not.

~~~
highlysyntropic
Hello Meph, I don't really want to change the name but I am open if you have
any awesome suggestions.

I think there's truth in what you say, and other comments saying this limits
the usage. previous iteration of this same framework was called brutal and end
up getting 500 Stars.

recently I had this idea to name things after flowers. I think it's underused
and there's a lot of great flower names. chrysanthemum rhododendron. just an
idea. maybe you got some cool name for this I love to hear it.

~~~
im_dario
In the same vibe, maybe Dumbbell could work. Also, it relates to the "brutal"
concept in some way ;)

~~~
highlysyntropic
Nice. Didn't think of that. Good logo as well :)

------
gaze
This may be a good idea but the schtick is tiresome

------
flowerlad
If you are willing to use JSX you can be even more dumbass, with an even
smaller lib, and you'll get compile-time checks for HTML tags to boot. Check
out this lib:
[https://github.com/wisercoder/uibuilder](https://github.com/wisercoder/uibuilder)

------
simplify
Instead of a JS-centric approach, how about an even simpler, HTML-centric
approach with Apline.js? :)

~~~
gridlockd
This HTML-but-not-really kind of approach makes everything more complicated,
not simpler.

------
SimianLogic2
This seems massively less "dumb" and "debuggable" than say, templated HTML
that's rendered on the server (erb, blade, whatever).

I get that it's trying to be "dumb components" but maybe that's an invalid
starting point?

------
Meph504
Iim not great at naming things, but avoiding anything that will get you
blocked by content sensors, or something you cant use in a board meeting.

Off the top of my head though Nematode would be my suggestion

------
newsbinator
This reminds me of Reef:
[https://github.com/cferdinandi/reef](https://github.com/cferdinandi/reef)

------
leetrout
I like it! I’d argue TypeScript over JS as adoption gets broader (and/or
toolchains simpler)

------
revskill
It sounds easy but not simple to me to refactor on the TodoMVC code.

